# Dock iPad et iPhone



## Bobleouf (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait une petite recherche mais je n'ai jamais trouvé ce qu'il me fallait. Je fais donc appel à vous.

Je suis à la recherche d'un dock iPad ET iPhone (un double dock quoi) qui recharge les appareils mais qui les synchronise aussi. Toutes mes recherches me donnent des docks qui ne font que recharger - sur secteur - mais jamais de synchro. Ou alors des docks qui synchronisent mais avec seulement UN dock pour iPad ou iPhone.

Est-ce que je cherche dans le vide ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (9 Juillet 2011)

Juste comme ça, si tes iDevices sont compatibles avec iOS 5, ils pourront se synchroniser OTA (Over-The-Air) sans avoir à les brancher à ton Mac 
Bon, par contre, c'est pas avant Septembre, date supposée (l'automne c'est vague) de la sortie de l'iOS5.


----------



## arbaot (9 Juillet 2011)

y'a un gars du forum qui fait  des dock en bois
il en as été discuté là 
et
il les vends là


----------



## Bobleouf (11 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Juste comme ça, si tes iDevices sont compatibles avec iOS 5, ils pourront se synchroniser OTA (Over-The-Air) sans avoir à les brancher à ton Mac
> Bon, par contre, c'est pas avant Septembre, date supposée (l'automne c'est vague) de la sortie de l'iOS5.



Désolé pour ce retard, je rentre tout juste d'un weekend.
Effectivement j'avais presque oublié que nos ibidules allaient bientôt pouvoir être synchroniser en Wifi ! Bon je vais pouvoir envisager un achat différent en fin de compte.

Concernant les docks en bois, ils sont effectivement bien pensés. Mais à ce prix, je vais plutôt me laisser tenter par la première solution.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juillet 2011)

Attention: OTA ne te permettra que de synchroniser sans fil, pas de charger...
Pour la recharge sans fil il faudra encore attendre un peu plus longtemps !


----------



## Bobleouf (13 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Attention: OTA ne te permettra que de synchroniser sans fil, pas de charger...
> Pour la recharge sans fil il faudra encore attendre un peu plus longtemps !



Oui c'est pour ça que je vais sans doute acheter un dock qui recharge et attendre la synchro sans fil pour compléter le tout.


----------

